# 2016 Pelican Bay Ambush Skiff 13 ft 9.9 Mercury 4 stroke 20 hrs for sale



## EDWIN (Apr 26, 2019)

This is my link for my ad on Local Miami Craigslist . Mint mint mint 786 384 3294 

https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/d/miami-2016-pelican-bay-ambush-skiff-13/6874971282.html


----------

